# 1946 Whizzer



## Cosmosdad (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm looking at purchasing what I believe is a 1946 Whizzer Western Flyer. I'm just looking to clarify the authenticity of the bike. Attached is the frame number and engine number. The badge on the frame says Western Flyer and I'm pretty sure it is a kit with an "H" engine. Thank you in advance for any guidance.


----------



## mrg (Jan 7, 2023)

No pics of the bike?


----------

